# New to forum



## Gembee (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

I just wanted to introduce myself. My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in march of this year at the age of 8. It was a huge shock to us to say the least. But with the help of her diabetes nurses we are finally starting to come to terms with the diagnosis


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Gem and a warm welcome sorry you have to be here though,we have a great parents section on the forum and the parents on here are a great support so take a good look around x

They is a great place called CWD(Children With Diabetes) alot of parents from here find the place brillaint here is a link http://www.childrenwithdiabetes.com/uk/


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Gembee, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your daughter's diagnosis, I am glad to hear that you and she are receiving good quality care. If you look in our Useful links thread you will find links to a JDRF diabetes 'starter' pack fr children which includes a free Rufus bear, plus websites that may be of additional interest to you. The Children with Diabetes website is a very supportive and active site with an email list for exchange of support, information and advice: http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/. Also, if you don't already have a copy, try and get hold of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes. 

Please let us know any of your questions or concerns - nothing is considered 'silly', things can be very confusing and there is usually someone here who can help you out!


----------



## Gembee (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Steff and Northerner and thanks for the replies.

At the moment I am currenntly struggling through applying for DLA as advised to do so by her nurses ..a daunting task to say the least!! not helped by the fact that i think im doing it all wrong and have to constantly start from the beginning again ..


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2011)

I can only imagine! If you look on the Children with Diabetes website at this page you may find something that helps: 

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/benefits-and-allowances/

Many of the parents there also use this forum. The CWD site operates and email list where you can put any questions you may have, or you can of course ask them here!

What insulin regime is your daughter on and how is she finding it?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Gem ..

Welcome to the forum .. 

Im Heidi, mam to Nathan, type 1, aged 16 diagnosed over 4 years ago.

As Stef and Northerner say have a good look round this forum and children with diabetes web site and forum. 

The DLA form ... this should really be simplified for all .... its not a form, its a book.. Take your time filling it in, as DLA will be backdated, to the date on the front of the form. DLA isnt payable for the first 3mths of diagnosis.  Ask your DSN to write a letter to include with the form, out lining all the needs your daughter has.. The key is to give them as much information as possible, so, log everything, from how long it takes to prepare meals and sort insulin doses out, bg readings, to how long it takes to sort hypo's out. you also need to include how long it takes to set and prepare all insulin injections out, any coaxing your daughter needs to take injections or test bg. Include a typical 24hr diary, logging from the moment you get up and prepare for your daughters day. 

If I can be of an help please pm me. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, a warm welcome to the forum,  my daughter was dx at 20 months last June. This forum is great for any queries and support, I wish I had found it sooner! 
How is your daughter coping with it all ?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your daughter; seems so unfair doesn't it?  {{{Hugs}}} to both of you.

I went to see my DSN at the hospital on Tuesday, there on her desk was the Ragnar Hanas book with several bits of paper sticking out marking the bits she said in conversation she needed to show the mum of an 8 yo she was seeing on Weds!!  

So - as it's the book the professionals use in practice - I think that pretty well says it all really!


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2011)

hi and a warm welcome from me toox


----------



## Mark T (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Gembee


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 30, 2011)

Gembee said:


> Hi Steff and Northerner and thanks for the replies.
> 
> At the moment I am currenntly struggling through applying for DLA as advised to do so by her nurses ..a daunting task to say the least!! not helped by the fact that i think im doing it all wrong and have to constantly start from the beginning again ..



hi  my boy was dx at 3 years old  and my health visitors  did the DLA so take your time to fill it in and think twice before tick the no box  aklways think about the worse scenario


----------



## Gembee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone and thank you for your kind and helpful advice.

At the moment my daughter is currently on Novarapid and Levemir Injections but her levels seem to be constantly unstable which is worrying for both of us.

My daughter is still struggling to come to terms with her Diabetes and finds it extremely difficult dealing with her daily injections. Due to her unstable levels she frequently feels unwell and has missed many days of school which is not ideal for either of us.

I'm hoping now that the long holidays are upon us , we will eventually find some stability to her levels before school starts again in september.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2011)

Diabetes can be difficult to manage at the best of times, but with a growing, active child it can be especially so, so don't be too hard on yourself, I am sure you are doing the best you can and there is so much to take into account. In time and with experience you (and she) will begin to recognise situations and deal with them more easily but there will always be times when it completely foxes you!

Have you been spoken to about the possibility of an insulin pump? Always worth considering and she may find it easier if she is finding injections difficult to cope with. This site is very useful for finding out about pumps and they will give you great advice on how to approach getting one:

http://www.input.me.uk/

...or if you are in Scotland:

http://www.ipagscotland.co.uk/


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 5, 2011)

Just want to say welcome to the forum and remember you are not alone and keep smiling


----------

